# ..6MM OR 10MM TWIN & EARTH..[SPARKIES PLEASE]



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I am going to install a single neff built in oven, combi microwave oven and a miele 4 ring induction hob, was planing of running a cable from the consumer unit to a 45amp twin pole switch, then running the appliances of this, should I use 6mm or 10mm twin and earth for this, or should I run 6mm up to seperate switches for each appliances or 1 10mm cable up to junction box, then use 6mm to 3 separate switches..

Im not installing the appliances, just running the cable, any help would be hugely appreciated..


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi assuming the oven pulls 3kW, the microwave 1kW and the hob 3kW, then the cable will be running max 30A when all devices are on. (worst case scenario) Therefore I would run a 10mm cable from your consumer unit making sure its buried in the wall in some kind of conduit with at a depth of at least 10mm from the surface. Then you could run this to a junction box and feed off to separate sockets.

Have you checked out www.diynot.com - loads of qualifies sparkies on there.

Have fun working with the 10mm flex - its a nightmare to bend and cut!


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm looking at Neff ovens at the moment - which ones have you gone for?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Im looking at the series 5 oven Neff B1524N0GB


----------



## jimbott (Jul 12, 2004)

About to do have a similar install done myself, off to the Miele experience centre this weekend.....

My electrician is running the hob and oven individual cables back to the main fuseboard, having discovered that the Miele and Neff induction hobs both have maximum demands of 11Kw!!!

As an aside has anyone any experience of using these induction hobs, just want to ensure they are not a passing gimmick!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Im getting the Miele Induction hob, the KM 5775 Induction Hob.

I've heard people say wish they had converted from gas sooner, but I have the same question.. Need to find what Wok I can use..

Could you let me know what the Miele centre is like when you come back, also, where is it..


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jimbott said:


> About to do have a similar install done myself, off to the Miele experience centre this weekend.....
> 
> My electrician is running the hob and oven individual cables back to the main fuseboard, having discovered that the Miele and Neff induction hobs both have maximum demands of 11Kw!!!
> 
> As an aside has anyone any experience of using these induction hobs, just want to ensure they are not a passing gimmick!


I have an Siemens Induction hob and it is brilliant! One of the best things in my kitchen. We moved from a flat with gas to a house without a gas supply I changed the whole kitchen two years ago and wouldn't change back to gas. It is so much easier to clean as well.


----------



## jimbott (Jul 12, 2004)

the miele centre is in Aningdon, Oxfordshire 
http://www.miele.co.uk/Experience/exper ... e_ecs.aspx

I'll let you know my thoughts once I visited. The test for which pans/ woks you can use is whether a magnet sticks to the base, if it does you can use them.

Good to hear cuttsy rates them highly!


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

When we changed ours for induction, we also had a Wok hob installed seperatly (well, as it ia sll the same range, we got a strip to join it all up...

Then you get the best of both workds, and if there is a power cut, you have still got the gas :wink:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

qstix
It's sometime since I delved into this but I think the oven has to have a seperate supply off its own circuit breaker, and this can include the hob although it's a seperate item. 6mm is the norm. The microwave should then ideally be fed off your ring main. I think you'll find both the hob and microwave come with 13A plugs on so both can be run off the ring main. If you add all the total power requirements for the oven and hob it will appear as though there is too much load but allowance is made for the fact that you don't have the oven and grill on at the same time (and on full) and that you don't have all the hob rings on full at the same time, but if you did the circuit breaker would trip anyway.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

In my kitchen, we have a single oven and a combination microwave/oven (built in) the manual said they need a 16A supply each, so this means they need fusing (or circuit breakering!) to this amount, so if you run from a 45A MCB in your consumer unit, then this breaker is far to high for each appliance.

I installed a small two way consumer unit like this
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 9&id=73324
with two 16A MCB's in the cupboard above the two ovens, - this was fed from a 32A MCB in my first consumer unit near the electricity meter.

Just to warn you, legally you are not allowed to do this work because of Part P. http://www.diydoctor.org.uk/projects/partp.htm


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sparks001 said:


> In my kitchen, we have a single oven and a combination microwave/oven (built in) the manual said they need a 16A supply each, so this means they need fusing (or circuit breakering!) to this amount, so if you run from a 45A MCB in your consumer unit, then this breaker is far to high for each appliance.
> 
> I installed a small two way consumer unit like this
> http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 9&id=73324
> ...


Not quite true as long as it is signed off by a qualified electrician


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

You mean if the council have it inspected and then give you a certificate - an electrician is unlikely to sign off work they have not completed, as if there was a problem with it later on, they would be held responsible for it!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, still not 100% sure.. Im only running the cable, im not connecting anything, just not prepared to pay silly money to drill a few holes and have cable run from a consumer unit to the appliance, im happy to pay to have the consumer unit and appliance connected..


----------



## jimbott (Jul 12, 2004)

Well we went to the Miele experience today.

Excellent showroom with a huge amount on show from all aspects of their product range, very helpful staff with absolutely no hard sell (to the degree they do not have pricelists there!)

Many of the appliances are fully operational and available for hands on use, sadly they did not have the induction hob we were after on display (surprising as it is their flagship model) but lots of others from the range.

Conclusion
Well worth going to if you want to see and feel the products, however we will be buying a Neff oven and hob instead (the magnetic point and twist control is so tactial and intuitive....)

However will be buying a Miele washing machine and tumble drier at a later date


----------

